# 2007 Eos Going Strong!



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

My Eos is now 4 years old and has 46,000 miles on it. Not a minutes worth of trouble with roof leaks or anything else. Absolutely my most favorite car ever and it's still a joy to drive every day. 

For everyone in Chicago, I'm even enjoying VW service now that I've switched to City VW from Fletcher Jones. It's night and day and can recommend it to anyone that is looking to switch. They actually treat me like I'm a real live person! 

Anyway, for anyone on the fence about buying this car get off it an buy. You're going to love it.


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

ChicagoVW said:


> Anyway, for anyone on the fence about buying this car get off it an buy. You're going to love it.


 +1 on that! My car is a dream in every way and I couldn't be happier with it!!!


----------



## Steve_UK (Aug 30, 2006)

plus (another) one on that. January 2007, 45k miles, going from strength to strength.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

Almost 4 years and 50k miles, wish I could say the same. At least now with new piston rings I'm not adding a quart of oil every 2 weeks, which has been a treat! Never a problem with the roof though. However, even with all the other problems I've experienced, many more then other brands that I've owned, I've not paid a cent for any of these repairs because of VW's excellent warranty. I still love this car and I'm actually thinking about trading in for the 2012 Eos next year :thumbup:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

We have considerably less miles on our 2007 Eos (only about 15K) but no problems or complaints with ours either. 

Kevin


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

2007 Eos here too. Little over 75,000 miles. Have had absolutely no major problems. Best car I've owned and still to this day is fun to drive.


----------



## Svenborg (Jan 22, 2007)

We have just a hair under 10,000km on our 2007 and have had zero problems and have loved every KM we have put on and in it....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Rear deck rattle*

I've got 49,700 on my 2007 2.0T 6-speed Sport Pkg. The only complaint I have is a rattle that sounds like its coming from the rear deck.

Anyone have a similar experience?

Cheers!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jc_eos (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi guys!

My 2007 Tdi EOS has 90000 kms and, since the day I bought it, not a single leak or any malfunction...just 100% reliable!!!

I still love this car and every day I drive it, its a pleasant ride!!!

Cheers!
JC


----------



## Hybridowner (Dec 3, 2009)

Wish I could have said the same about my '07. My first and last VW. After 15 warranty repairs in about 30 months, I gave up and traded it. Fifty mile round trip to dealer each time. Everything except one problem, headliner cables, got fixed but I never knew what was going to break next--AC compressor, DSG, cam follower, intake valve sludging ??? After trading it I got a letter from VW about another problem, coils. It never leaked though.


----------



## crandall58 (Sep 21, 2003)

I love my 07 with around 26,000 miles on it. It's my daily car but my commute is short. I will admit to having the urge to trade it, though, as I took up golf a few months after buying it. Golf clubs just don't go into this car well. I can get them in the trunk but then the top stays up. The can go in the passengers seat compartment but then you can't take anyone else. They can go in the rear seat if you remove the driver and ball-retriever from the page first. Just a royal PITA.

I was thinking about either a Tiguan or a Golf, which amused me to consider a Golf as a golf car! But at the end of the day, I still have my Eos. I haven't had a major problems with it. Something seems to be wrong currently in either the brakes or the wheel bearings that was certainly caused by my rush to get to work one morning, leaving the parking brake engage!


----------



## RavsDead (Feb 7, 2010)

*From Greece*

Here is happy owner of a 2006 Eos, Best car ever had! 

I just want to convert it to full electric or hydrogen to keep it for life ))

Happy new year to all of you !!!


PS. Living the near bunkruptcy experience in Greece... :wave:


----------



## RavsDead (Feb 7, 2010)

*yeap...*



liquid stereo said:


> I've got 49,700 on my 2007 2.0T 6-speed Sport Pkg. The only complaint I have is a rattle that sounds like its coming from the rear deck.
> 
> Anyone have a similar experience?
> 
> Cheers!:thumbup::thumbup:


me actually....thats the only prob...minor but there...

rattle from the rear left pylar or somewhere there... the dealer says that we need to take the internal material off and examine thoroughly the skeleton of the roof...he needs more that three days to do it so i postpone it. He heard the rattle and he says that propably somethin is broken or not well connected..

Have you talked to your dealer?


----------



## ktgirlNtn (Jul 23, 2010)

*Burning Oil too Please help!*

:screwy:


solarflare said:


> Almost 4 years and 50k miles, wish I could say the same. At least now with new piston rings I'm not adding a quart of oil every 2 weeks, which has been a treat! Never a problem with the roof though. However, even with all the other problems I've experienced, many more then other brands that I've owned, I've not paid a cent for any of these repairs because of VW's excellent warranty. I still love this car and I'm actually thinking about trading in for the 2012 Eos next year :thumbup:


 I didn't realize I had a problem til out of town and had a "stop engine now" alert! It was empty and had been changed 6 months prior, VW dealership says it's use is within normal limits and it's nearing the 50,000 mile mark, Please any advise on how to get new pistons?:screwy:


----------



## Lams (Jun 17, 2003)

we got our late '06 2nd hand. Aircon died and I was 1 month out of warranty, but VW paid for it  
no leaks, but lately it's been raining a lot so the roof's stayed closed for a long time. 

my only complaint would be... ours need 4motion!


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

I've never had an issue to speak of with my car. A couple VERY minor things (two I think) have popped up but VW's awesome warranty was all over it. My dealership is quick, friendly, knowledgable and a pleasure to work with......that makes all the difference in the world. 

Our car continues to be nothing but a delight. Our roof is tight, no leaks, no noises. The engine and transmission are strong and smooth. All of our accessories and electrics are tip-top. A solid, fun and beautiful car that rivals my previous BMWs and Mercedes.


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

sapphirexae said:


> I've never had an issue to speak of with my car. A couple VERY minor things (two I think) have popped up but VW's awesome warranty was all over it. My dealership is quick, friendly, knowledgable and a pleasure to work with......that makes all the difference in the world.
> 
> Our car continues to be nothing but a delight. Our roof is tight, no leaks, no noises. The engine and transmission are strong and smooth. All of our accessories and electrics are tip-top. A solid, fun and beautiful car that rivals my previous BMWs and Mercedes.


 X2 on all the above, with the exception of the previous German autos. I love my Eos and hope to keep it 10 years. The only thing keeping it from being perfect for me is the lack of 4 motion. Perhaps they should move the body to the Tiguan frame so that they could offer it. It is exactly the same size... I think it might even be the same frame.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

ktgirlNtn said:


> :screwy:
> 
> I didn't realize I had a problem til out of town and had a "stop engine now" alert! It was empty and had been changed 6 months prior, VW dealership says it's use is within normal limits and it's nearing the 50,000 mile mark, Please any advise on how to get new pistons?:screwy:


 Well, I guess that answers the question whether there is a low oil level light. I guess only the Europeans get that  The "stop engine now" alert means no oil pressure and probably means some excessive engine wear has occurred because of it, depending on how long the engine was running while the alert was displayed. Regardless, having that little oil in the engine is a very bad thing. I usually don't even let my oil level drop below 1/2 quart (middle range on the dip stick) before I top off because the lower the oil level the harder the remaining oil has to work to compensate and the faster the oil will break down. 

It's also possible, but unlikely, when they changed the oil the last time that they didn't add all 5 quarts. Check the oil level after they change the oil to make sure it is on the full mark. Then check it every 1000 miles. I used the 2nd trip computer to monitor the mile interval between adding a quart to remind me when to check again.


----------



## LvmyEOS (Jan 11, 2011)

*Still Love my 07 EOS*

My 07 EOS with 23K is still a joy to own and drive. Other than the musky odor I am describing below, the car has been troublefree so far, without any leaks or rattles to speak of. Because I live in the desert I had not truly tested my EOS regarding water leaks but had the opportunity this past summer while traveling through torrid rain storms - no leaks at all. I do have to monitor my oil consumption.....have to add a qt. every 14-1500 miles which I do believe is within the allowable VW range.

My dealership and their maintenance facility - Paradise VW in Indio, CA - are wonderful to deal with which is very important for me as a female. I had a musky odor coming from the A/C vents six months after purchase of the vehicle and had read about this issue here on the forum, so knew it was caused by the pollen filter. Took the car to the shop expecting to get the run-around but got my car back with a new pollen filter installed and the problem has been solved.
All in all, I'm still in love with this car and plan on keeping it for a while.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

LvmyEOS said:


> My 07 EOS with 23K is still a joy to own and drive. Other than the musky odor I am describing below, the car has been troublefree so far, without any leaks or rattles to speak of. Because I live in the desert I had not truly tested my EOS regarding water leaks but had the opportunity this past summer while traveling through torrid rain storms - no leaks at all. I do have to monitor my oil consumption.....have to add a qt. every 14-1500 miles which I do believe is within the allowable VW range.
> 
> My dealership and their maintenance facility - Paradise VW in Indio, CA - are wonderful to deal with which is very important for me as a female. I had a musky odor coming from the A/C vents six months after purchase of the vehicle and had read about this issue here on the forum, so knew it was caused by the pollen filter. Took the car to the shop expecting to get the run-around but got my car back with a new pollen filter installed and the problem has been solved.
> All in all, I'm still in love with this car and plan on keeping it for a while.


Hi, and welcome to the forum LvmyEOS :thumbup:

If replacing the pollen filter has corrected the problem, that's great. 

Just want you to be aware, in case the problem re-occurs, that the "musty A/C smell" is often caused by bacteria / mold growth in the A/C evaporator.

This is a fairly common problem on many newer cars. One cause is that in an effort to reduce weight they have made the A/C evaporator smaller, with the cooling fins closer together. 

Moisture gets trapped between the fins, and doesn't dry out as easily as on the old style evaporators. Then bacteria and/or mold can begin to grow.

This is not limited to VW's, my 06 Honda Ridgeline has this problem, so far our Eos hasn't.

There are products available to treat the bacteria growth and freshen the smell. You can also reduce the chances of having this problem by switching off the A/C for last few miles of your trip to allow the evaporator to warm up and dry out.

Kevin

PS there is a TB on this in the Technical Bulletin thread.


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

*My new (07) eos 1/11/11*

Just picked up my CPO lux last evening...very excited about it. I enjoy reading the info on the threads....thanks. Oh, mine has 54,000 miles and a great service record.http://www.vwvortex.com/Anthony/Smilies/wave.gif:wave::wave:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome to the forum kerrylisw :thumbup:

And congrats on your new to you Eos. :beer:

Kevin


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

crandall58 said:


> I love my 07 with around 26,000 miles on it. It's my daily car but my commute is short. I will admit to having the urge to trade it, though, as I took up golf a few months after buying it. Golf clubs just don't go into this car well. I can get them in the trunk but then the top stays up. The can go in the passengers seat compartment but then you can't take anyone else. They can go in the rear seat if you remove the driver and ball-retriever from the page first. Just a royal PITA.
> 
> IQUOTE]
> 
> I think you should get rid of the ball retriever and keep the car:thumbup:


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

*storage drawer*

Thanks Kevin,

I have read many of your posts and they are most informative. Wanted to put the top down today but it was in the 40s so will wait till it warms up a bit. I do have a question. The owners information says that there is a storage drawer under the light switch ( left of the steering wheel), yet mine does not have that, is it just mine?? 

Kerry


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Some of them have it some do not, but it seems all of the manuals refer to it. My Owner's manual talks about it but I don't have it either. You're not crazy!


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

kerrylisw said:


> Thanks Kevin,
> 
> I have read many of your posts and they are most informative. Wanted to put the top down today but it was in the 40s so will wait till it warms up a bit. I do have a question. The owners information says that there is a storage drawer under the light switch ( left of the steering wheel), yet mine does not have that, is it just mine??
> 
> Kerry


Hi Kerry,

This was discussed at some length when the Eos was first introduced to the North American market.

In 2007 the storage drawer was included on the European and Canadian models, but not on the US model.

If memory serves correctly, it had something to do with a support bar behind the dash that had to be removed or cut to make room for the drawer. The NHSTA deemed that this adversely affected occupant safety and US models were ordered without the drawer.

I'm not certain if design changes were made in subsequent model years to allow the drawer to offered in the US.

Kevin


----------



## kerrylisw (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks, the extra storage would have been nice, but not a real issue for me. Oh, so far, I am getting about 29 miles per gallon which is great.

Kerry


----------



## FL_Eos (Aug 21, 2010)

I agree with all of you. This car is simply a dream to drive. Today, I was considering dropping the top just to fetch lunch, but decided the sunroof was just right (its currently high 70's - blue sky - no clouds). Driving by many other convertible cars with their tops up and no sunroof, I felt "special".

Great car! 

3,700 miles (2010 6-sp, Sat/Nav, 2.0)


----------

